

One Simple Trick to Improve Your Software Cash Flow - goldvine
https://medium.com/p/9a538bcae894

======
joelle
This has been an interesting lil' experiment :-)

Looking forward to sharing a bit more in the new year.

I wish we would have launched the promo sooner, but getting that first annual
signup felt so great!

